# Annoying neighbor..



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

So annoyed...the chick who lives next door said my dog scared her and then her little dog comes outside and starts flipping out on my dog. My dog was literally just standing there and her dog was snarling and barking. My dog even walked away cause he wanted to go sniff a bush. I am so fed up with her. She's always being rude to me about my dog when he literally does nothing. Yeah, sometimes he barks while inside the house but her dog will cry for four hours straight when she's gone and her dog barks more than mine! I even talked to my other neighbor who said that my dog doesn't bark that often when I'm not home. Bleh, rant over.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you noticed that yippy small dogs always have the biggest attitudes!? Lol


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

A lot of people seem to have issues with their neighbours! Sounds like someone who is projecting their negativity on an outside source. I would just say kill them with kindness and set a good example of what a well trained dog is supposed to behave like.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Normally I don't! I'm a pretty friendly person and I even made friends with my neighbor in my last apartment who thought I stole his dog. This chick just doesn't want to be nice to me. I think she just has a stick firmly planted up her you know what.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

It couldn't hurt to get a video of this sort of interaction between the dogs if it happens again. You know if her dog gets loose and there's a fight she'll sue the pants off you. A video showing their respective attitudes could come in handy.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

anawelch said:


> Normally I don't! I'm a pretty friendly person and I even made friends with my neighbor in my last apartment who thought I stole his dog. This chick just doesn't want to be nice to me. I think she just has a stick firmly planted up her you know what.


 I personally don't think it's you. Maybe she has a problem with the breed of your dog or the fact that your dog invokes this reaction from her dog & makes her look bad because clearly her dog hasn't been properly socialized with other dogs.


webspinnr said:


> It couldn't hurt to get a video of this sort of interaction between the dogs if it happens again. You know if her dog gets loose and there's a fight she'll sue the pants off you. A video showing their respective attitudes could come in handy.


I have to agree with this, You do need to get a video of the interaction, I used to work for animal control and it's ones word against the others a lot of the time and you can never tell who that officer is going to decide to pick that day.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I typically avoid taking him out when shes taking her dog out but if it happens again I'll have my phone handy. In a he said she said type of situation its my dog thats gonna get the short end of the stick because hes big. My dog has been with me through so many things and I have made tons of financial sacrifices for him and personal sacrifices. Hes the most important thing to me and I don't know what I would do if they try to take him away from him. Sometimes I feel like he really his my therapy dog. Whenever I feel unbearably sad he makes me feel better by cuddling with me and just being his sweet self.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Does this look like a vicious animal who will attack smaller animals? He grew up around gerbils and sisters friends chihuahuas. He has zero prey drive.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh and that top picture is the first time he met a bunny. He sniffed its butt and then laid down on the floor and went to sleep.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

That bunny was terried of people but loved my dog. He would start binkying everytime he came in the room.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whoa whoa she's freaked out by THAT dog? That dog is so cute! Even in just the pictures you can tell he's sweet and lovable, he doesn't look like he would hurt a fly. Some people are just ridiculous and love to find any reason they can to ruin someone else day to make themselves feel better. Sounds like your neighbor needs to mind her own business and get a life.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Aw thank you. I always thought he was the cutest thing. And I agree with you. Just because hes big doesnt mean hes a monster. I just feel so strongly when it comes to discriminating against dogs. My favorite types of dogs are rottweilers, german shepherds and pits because they make such good dogs. My dog is german shepherd mix and he is the best dog ive ever had. He was an amazingly well behaved puppy. He is so smart and so perceptive to how I feel. Whenever my dad would go into his angry tirades I would go in my room and my dog would come snuggle with me and just be there and make me feel better.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd consider getting him canine good citizen certified. One HUGE advantage is they can't be found at fault for any dog fights they're involved in. With someone that sweet, if he can pass the rigorous testing it's worth it. Any sort of fight between him and another dog that's smaller or viewed as less dangerous like your neighbor's dog, and I can almost promise his size and breed will work against him. Of course lots of videos like I suggested will also work if he can't pass the testing but if you can, get him certified!


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll definitely have to look into that. Thanks so much for the advice. I'll do anything to protect him because he'll do the same for me.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

Get a note from a DR that he helps your emotional health. Than your neighbor can't do anything.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll also have to look into that! Although I am not diagnosed with anything. I just have had a lot of and have a lot things going on in my life and he makes it easier to deal with. I don't know if that'll affect anything but I'll be sure to ask.


----------

